# Bezzera _ Slight heating fault



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Have a small heating fault on a 2 1/2 year old Mitica.

Intermittant fault. Done it twice in a month.When machine is fully heated up the orange heating element light will go out green power light stays on making machine non operative.

Machine descaled 4 months ago and i use ashbeck. Symptoms are like machine has run out of water. Switch machine off and on and its fine

Dont think its scale on the auto fill probe. Boiler fills normally after drawing water from water tap.

3 things that it could be

Thermostat on way out

Heating element

Or control box

( HOPE ITS THE FORMER)

Anything else i am missing? Cheers guys


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds like a control unit issue. You should be able to find out using a digital multimeter but I'll leave it to somebody more knowledgeable to explain how. Even if it's the control box they are usually serviceable so it doesn't mean you'll have to replace the whole thing.


----------

